# 10-3-08 DI



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was a short trip because the water was high and dirty. However I did scrap up 5 and the biggest was 3.9Lbs 



















And the ens results 










Here what big Flounders eat.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul. It's amazing how big of a fish they will swallow. Every now and then I will look to see what is inside there stomach and 9 times out of 10 it is a croker.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (10/5/2008)*Nice haul. It's amazing how big of a fish they will swallow. Every now and then I will look to see what is inside there stomach and 9 times out of 10 it is a croker.


I'll second that. You'll find 10 croakers to every pinfish. Those look like some pretty hefty ones. Good Job.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

nice flounder and may i say great job on filleting that fish. not a lick of meat left


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Haul!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, there's another fine "mess" you got yourself into! 

:clap :clap :clap :clap

Some nice looking fillets. Any chance of getting a mail order out? lol!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

most of the flounder ive been catching lately have had at least 1or 2 croakers in there stomachs


----------

